# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Concatnation champs+string APEX

## 6116d

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai un projet  raliser sous APEX et j'essaye de raliser une requte afin que celle-ci me retourne le pourcentage d'headshot sur le nombre de kill (sous forme d'un graphique).

Voici ma requte qui est valide et qui fonctionne:


```

```

Elle me retourne bien ce que je souhaite mais il me manque un %  la fin.

J'ai donc concatn pour rajouter %:


```

```

La requte est valide par contre mon graphique ne s'affiche plus et m'indique qu'aucune data n'a t trouve.

Merci par avance de votre aide !

----------


## escartefigue

Essayez en convertissant pralablement votre rsultat de calcul en chaine de caractres
et profitez en pour vrifier aussi que votre diviseur "nb_kill_tot" n'est ni gal  zro, ni nul

----------


## 6116d

Quand tu dis "pralablement", il faut que je cr une procdure pour qu'elle me le fasse?
Car quand j'essaye de le convertir en string cela ne fonctionne pas:



```

```

----------


## escartefigue

> Quand tu dis "pralablement", il faut que je cr une procdure pour qu'elle me le fasse?


Non




> Car quand j'essaye de le convertir en string cela ne fonctionne pas:


Mais encore ? quel rsultat, quel message d'erreur ?





> ```
> 
> ```

----------


## 6116d

Le message d'erreur est:

----------


## McM

Le graphique ncessite surement une VALUE en NUMBER et pas en chaine de caractre.

Ce code SQL est correct si nb_kill_tot est toujours <> 0:


```

```

Tu peux remplacer 

```
concat(nb_headshot/nb_kill_tot*100, '%')
```

par 

```
concat(case when nb_kill_tot = 0 THEN NULL ELSE nb_headshot/nb_kill_tot*100 END, '%')
```

----------


## kolodz

Il faut bien comprendre que ton graphique a besoin d'un *nombre* et non d'une chaine de caractre pour tre construit.

Donc, supprime l'ajout de ce '%'et nomme simplement et proprement ton axe.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------

